
Show HN: Csvsh – A tool for querying your CSV files using SQL - raymank26
https://github.com/raymank26/csvsh
======
raymank26
The project is a result of my previous research of open source tools which
allow me to query for rows over CSV file as simple as over database.

There were a few tools and libraries around but most of them convert data to
SQLite database as a first step which is not the best option when you have
hundreds or more MB of data.

As a result I implemented the tool by processing SQL-like input using ANTLR
and applying computed AST to the input CSV file. It worked quite fast for
medium sized files.

After my initial approach I added support for DB indexes (based on B-Tree
implementation in LMDB project) which highly increased query speed for CSVs
files which size is more than 1 GB.

